# Website & Blog



## reval8r (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'm getting ready to hopefully start a portrait photography business. I currently developing my website and blog to start promoting the business. Comments and cc are welcome.

Astonishing Portraits & Astonishing Portraits Blog

Thanks,


----------



## KristinaS (Jul 21, 2008)

I only looked at your blog  so far, but so far I noticed right off the bat that your welcome message had a lot of typos in it, as well as grammar mistakes, which really makes it look unprofessional. I have to apologize because I'm a journalist and that sort of stuff really sticks out to me. Anyway, I reworked it a little and also shortened it some. Here's what I came up with:

Welcome and thank you for taking the time to visit today! 

Astonishing Portraits is owned and operated by myself, Larry Davidson, and my lovely wife, Larissa, out of our home in Springfield, MO.

We specialize in on-location portraiture and have all of the studio equipment necessary to produce quality images in your home, office or outdoors.  

Astonishing Portraits is looking to build life-long photographic relationships with our customers. Our goal is to be with you from the beginning and celebrate each phase of life with you from engagements and weddings to maternity and newborn portraits.

Please visit our blog often. In addition to our work, you will also find the latest details and happenings at Astonishing Portraits as well as special seasonal rates and discount coupons.

Lastly, we would like to thank our neighbors in the Springfield, MO metro area. Without you and your support, there would be no Astonishing Portraits. THANK YOU!

Sincerely,
Larry & Larissa Davidson

If you don't want to use that, that's okay, too. I just wanted to give you an example of how I think it would be better. I'll actually look at the photography when I get home from work. Hope this post was helpful.


----------



## reval8r (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for your help and suggestions KristinaS. Sorry it took so long to respond, I had completely forgotten that I had made a post here. Often my brain works much faster than my fingers and when proofing, I don't read what I had written, but what I think I had written. Thanks so much for your help.

Larry


----------



## wchua24 (Aug 13, 2008)

hello there i had check your blog your pictures are good, i love it..well, good luck in your business venture am sure you will do well..


----------

